# What's everyones chi's doing?



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Hi everyone, quite bored here so thought i'd start a thread asking what everyones chihuahua's are currently doing? 

Prince is sat at the window barking at the two old ladies that are walking past lol. (It's not a nasty bark)


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Mine are milling about because they want feeding lol


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

my girls are all laying in there doggie beds in the sun :sunny:


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Baby is relaxing in his sleeping bag in his little bed...just gave him some treats with joint resolution on, from happytails


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Prince is now running around the house because my parents have just got home, he gives such a warm welcome


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Delilah is now pawing me and saying 'yip', she definitely thinks it is tea time! I don't actually feed them at set times, she must just be hungry.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

My two are still trying to figure out why I am home all day, for the last week(GOV shutdown). I think they are secretly wishing me to go back to work so they can get into mischief


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine are probably snoozing or terrorizing each other or the cat as I am at work and they are home


----------



## JessicaLynch (Feb 20, 2013)

My youngest is sitting beside me chilling and the oldest is on the floor chewing (to destroy) on a toy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm at work but I suspect Baby Girl is sleeping she's really good at that.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I just finished lunch and my girls were staring at me , hoping i'd give them a taste . now they are back in the sun


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I just had a nap...Baby is resting by my feet...now i'm going to the store, get me some grapes for tv night...


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Hope everyone's having fun, I've just got out the shower and caught Prince half way up the stairs with one of my slippers, he knows he's up to no good because as soon as he seen me he dropped the slipper and ran haha


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lily has just been out into the garden with hubby as it's getting dark so she needs a minder,Dottie is on my lap while i'm here on cp


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

jan896 said:


> My two are still trying to figure out why I am home all day, for the last week(GOV shutdown). I think they are secretly wishing me to go back to work so they can get into mischief


If I am "off" too much mine will toss me out the door :laughing1:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie just finished going outside for a quick pee and run through the leaves and now she's comfy on the couch. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Mylo and Willow are sitting next to me on the couch looking comfy.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Mine have been fed, and are all curled up on the sofa asleep now, in three separate croissants.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Baby has just gotten in from a walkies...and had som food..now he should be good for the night...at least with food..he eats so much when he is horny...just wants to run outside and eat when he is in...I am one tired mother right now!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

It's so cold here so Lluvia is snuggling under her blanket on her new shag bed.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Honey is lying upside down on the floor chewing on a bully stick! Funny girl! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Baby is now laying ontop of one of the sofa pillows, feeling sowwi for himself because he can't have any more food or treats today


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Stella is curled up between my legs napping... dreaming of going for a walk (we haven't walked for the past 2 days; I've been not feeling well).


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Baby is napping in one of his many beds...under the blankets...soon bedtime for us now...it's 22:45 pm here.....


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Ninja has spent the last 20 mins trying to eat out of the bin. I took the bin bag out and put it on the floor wile im cleaning out my dry food shelf. She really isn't very good at being sneaky lol


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Alina is bringing over all her yucky chews and enjoying them on my stomach whilst I lay out on the sofa!


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

it's getting to 10:30PM here and almost bed time for me and Prince, he's currently curled up on the pillow next to me sleeping, such a precious little boy.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Baby is searching for crums in the kitchen...the little devil, never sleeps.....poor me


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I'm lying in bed, with Frodo and Florrie snuggled up on either side of me - I'm the filling in a chi sandwich!


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Lol some of these updates are making me laugh! Prince is flat out but i know as soon as i take him up to bed he's going to be wide awake nooo


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Finally Baby got tired...I'm so tired too now....zzzzz...it's very late here now, like 00:53 am lol...good night everyoooone, sweet dreamz xoxo


----------



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

Blu is curled up sleeping with me, waiting for his playdate later


----------



## Ruby's Mom (Oct 3, 2013)

Ruby is laying next to my laptop, in her baby blanket dreaming.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Buttons is wedged down my side and Rolo is in his usual jammed-under my chin position. Soon as my bum hits a chair I get buried in chihuahua
View attachment 33562



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Lilo is sleeping on her back, snoring slightly due to the really weird position she's in. 



JonathanMatthews said:


> Hope everyone's having fun, I've just got out the shower and caught Prince half way up the stairs with one of my slippers, he knows he's up to no good because as soon as he seen me he dropped the slipper and ran haha


Cheeky little thing!  So funny when they do that.



loupey said:


> Alina is bringing over all her yucky chews and enjoying them on my stomach whilst I lay out on the sofa!


haha Lilo does that too... I woke up to find I was sleeping on a yucky half chewed rabbit ear the other day. She must have brought it into bed in the middle of the night. Thanks Lilo. :lol:


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awww what a beautiful picture, they sure love to lay ontop of us <3 awwwww, they are so sweet! 
Baby is just in from his morning walk and playtime in the park..no it's time for fooooood  hope everyone is having a beautiful day


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Aw that photos so cute! Hope everyone has a nice day  Prince has fallen back asleep on my lap, such a lazy thing


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Baby is napping now...after food and glucosamin supplement  I put som pictures in a album under "photos", if you guys want to see my Sweetheart <3


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Just had a sneaky look at the photos, she's so cute! What type of glucosamine supplement do you use? Liquid or tablets? Unsure on what to get


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hihi thank you sweetie  Baby is a HE  his mami likes pink  lol 
We use Stride plus, it's a liquid. Very happy with it  and it comes in a handy pump


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Omg lol, so sorry. Yep definitely his mummy that loves pink then . I wasn't sure what to use, the glucosamine liquid is like a gravy thing that you put on his meals (sometimes he wont touch his meals though) and last time Prince had doggy gravy he had a poorly tummy. Was thinking of trying the tablets from the local supplement store and just putting them in a piece of chicken (he never chews his chicken just swallows lol)


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes just get what suits your boy best, but remember to look at the ingrediens, it should be Glucosamine HCI, I learned that in here when I started 

Baby is now resting, we just went for a little jog  let the evening begin


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Prince can't go on long walks or jogs, been told to rest by the vet  he's eating his chewy bone now


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ohhh, is it that bad  Baby runs like a maniac! Does Prince want to run, or dosen't he try at all?  I think Baby should rest too, but he would die of boredom then  

We just came in from another jog lol...


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Lol, he loves running about and jumping off things, it's hard to stop him. His whole back of his body structure isn't good at all  emailed the breeder today, but no reply!! He's just been on a little walk around the block but if it was up to him he would stay out on walkies all day, feel sorry for the little fella


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh my  I really hope my boy isn't suffering then  because he does anything but rest  and he have bad legs too...but he is so sensitiv to pain in general..woulden't he slow down if his legs were hurting then?? Mami is confused


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

Mr Chi is fast asleep after an hours training class. Did sits, downs, stands, recall with emergency stop, door manners and polite meet n greet. Tiring stuff.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Must be tiring learning all that lol.

AnnHelen, Prince starts to limp and holds his leg up if it starts hurting him, we only found out about his poor structure from the X-rays, that's a contribution to his knees hurting him  how longs baby had poor legs for?


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Ninja is licking my husbands foot!! Ewwww ninja thats just .... Wrong !! Lol


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I see.......ohhhh life is haaard  I think when he was about 1-2 years it became very noticable.....  very unfair  he is all I have. No man, no children..just him  I'll see if I can manage to post a picture some day, tried to upload in a thread without any luck lol.....


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Mine is having a mad moment now! The moment has lasted 30 mins now lol


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie's having her late breakfast of shredded chicken wet food. She never wants to eat in the morning and makes herself sick, but she can't resist this food! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Aw, Prince is onl 9 months and it's only jugs become noticeable  will look forward to seeing some pics.
Prince has a mad moment every single night, goes crazy running around the house, have to get him to stop before he starts choaking lol.


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

sammyp said:


> Ninja is licking my husbands foot!! Ewwww ninja thats just .... Wrong !! Lol


Lol ew, my boy always licks my dad's feet then tries to lick my face, I'm like Prince that's definitely is a no go!! Lol


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hihi, I looove Chi pedicures  luckily Baby only lick my feet and no one elses


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

*Baby*

In action hihi..


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Haha !! She doesn't wash his socks!!! I do lol. I would want over 10k to lick his dirty foot. I suppose if our chis like it ...... Then what can we do ? Hahah


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

*Baby.*

Lucky me


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Lol he looks like he's enjoying that! I can't stand the feel of it, hate feet haha. Prince is fast asleep on my bed next to me  always sleeping


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Haha oh yes he is


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

I love your orchid !! Lol 
Bless him he looks so comfy and sleepy bless him


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Princey is obsessed with liking peoples faces. He may of only just met someone but he's up in their faces straight away trying to lick them! Haha


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Haha noses seem to be the place to put them tounges .... They get right up there lol


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hihi aww thanks so much sammyp sweetie <3 xoxo gotta have som fresh flowers in the house  and candles..I'm obsessed with candles hihi


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Yes definitely the noses, sometimes I feel like he's gotten that high he's licking my brain lol


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hihihi nose lickers are funny! Baby only licks my feet and my bellybutton hahaha...gross  he never wants to lick my face hihi..


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Ooh that's strange lol, only ever wanted to lick my feet and face, when I have moisturiser on my arms Prince tries to lick that off too lol. So gross.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Eeew moisturizer is a big No No Prince 

We just got up...morning walk in the rain now  goooood mooorning everyone xoxo


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Good morning - well afternoon lol I'm in college while my Prince is at home with my boyfriend, miss him lots


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hihi I'm confused, now your name is JenniferChi, are you a man or woman? Hihi  

I just got home from shopping, walking Baby and feeding him...relaxing home now, before dinner at a friends house later.....zzz....


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Lol my boyfriend made this account when we first got prince to ask a question, but most of the questions are me asking so instead of me making an account I've been using this one and finally got the name changed, my about me explains that it was my boyfriends account lol. So yeah I'm a women lol. I bet baby's tired now, I'm at college still so don't know what prince is up to, probably mischief lol


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahhhh so you are a lady  I thought I was talking to a gay man hihihi  funny  

Baby is on full speed still....my friends two Chi girls are soon in heat, so he is super exited about that........and I'm not  22:02 here now, so trying to get him calmed down


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Lol nope I'm lady  prince is doing his usual.. Sleeping, so cute. Vet phoned today, she's spoken to the specialist and they feel surgery is the best option  have to book an appointment to meet with the specialist to discuss pros and cons and make a decision, it's not as simple as just having LP  here's a pic of princey now. It's 21:17 here in UK


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh my, Prince is a doll!! Xoxo
Hope you share what they say about pros and cons on the operation...would be interesting to hear. Ush..makes me crazy just thinking about it


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Yeah will definitely share. He hasn't limped for a few days, but then again he hasn't been on any PROPER walks, just little ones. Vet said if he hasn't limped maybe watch and see?? I just don't want it being that he's ok now but come a few years down the line and he's in pain with his legs and hips and surgery hasn't got the best prognosis. If he has the surgery now the prognosis is good. It's just a big op for such a small doggy  will book to see the specialist, get all the information together and go from there, so scared for him


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes take your time deciding, most Chis do exellent in narkoses, the worst part is the recovery. Just make sure to get strong pain medicine for him and I think he would do well  I'm going to go to a specialist too..just to hear theit thoughts...can come in handy


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Definitely worth a visit. Has baby had X-rays on his legs? They showed a lot more then the vets thought. He's currently on anti-inflammatories for the paintable the minute. I'm dreading the recovery.. 8 long weeks


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

No, no x-rays or anything  but I remember a vet once said that he needed an operation..but you know, some doctors wants to operate on anything, mostly for the cash  therfore I'm going to book a specialist to go for a walk with us and ask for his honest opinion.. 8 weeks, ai ai ai.............Jesus


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Wow that's a long time. My vet didn't seem like she was pushing surgery at first, gave the options and let us decide, but once the x-rays were done she seemed concerned enough to send to a specialist. If the specialist thinks surgery is the best option then i think i'll accept that. There not called a specialist for no reason lol. Maybe x-rays need to be done on Baby just to see where he is at with his poor legs, it's not fair on our little chi's at all


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

No it's not fair!!! I would easily amputate a leg for my Baby if that helped


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Me too, he means the absolute world to me!!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Aww, good to hear I'm not the only one amputating a leg if it helps hahaha  I feel so alone sometimes, being a Chi mummy...most people have human babies lol..


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Now I have a chi I don't think ill ever have kids lol. Really looking into getting a rescue chi, don't want Prince feeling like he's not my baby anymore though, I know it sounds stupid lol


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hihi I know the feeling...5 years ago I bought 3 more puppies, because I though Baby wanted siblings to play with...they had to be returned, he hated sharing his nest  crazy kid hihi  no human kids for me that's for sure..Chis are the cutest


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Lol. I just don't know how Prince would react, I stayed at my boyfriends all week last week and Prince got along so well with his parents dog so that got me really thinking, that was a jack Russell. He did get slightly jealous at some points but that was solved by stroking them both at the same time  just don't want to get a new chi and then be stuck in a situation of having to get rid of it because it's upsetting Prince  how olds baby?


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah, they get controlling very fast hihi  Baby is 6 years now  if Prince is the submissive type, I think he will like siblings...if he is dominant like Baby...hehe...it could be a problem  or get a girl...Baby gets jalous at them too, but not too bad..but then you have to put one of them away when she is in heat...or spay or neuter one of them :S


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

It's such a hard decision. It's gonna be put on hold anyway while I'm going through this with Princey. Didn't want to bring another dog into my home while Prince is going through this as he's gonna need lots of love and cuddles  Prince is a New Year's Day baby, almost one!! Lol


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh what date is he born on?? 

We are going to sleepy sleeeeepz now....zzzzz, nighty night everyone...so tired now...zzz...


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

01/01/2013! 
Me too, so tired!! Night x


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Lilo is trying to sleep, but our friend's dog is being too snugly and squishing her. lol


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awesome birthday Prince ! New years child for sure 

We just woke up...it's 08.30 here.....soon morning walkies and breakfast <3 have a beautiful day friends xoxo


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Me and Prince have been quite lazy this morning and didn't get up till 9:30. He's fed and been potty now roaming around in the garden, it's freezing here but he refuses to come in yet lol  Hope everyone has a great Friday!


----------



## Ravioli's person (Sep 21, 2013)

It's 6:30 am here and Ravioli is having some breakfast. I am so lucky to work in a dog friendly workplace and I usually bring him in on Fridays so after breakfast we will both get dressed and head to work! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

It's getting cold here in Norway too...hope the snow waits until Christmas time 

We are relaxing in today...going for a walk again in a little while.......TGIF  xoxo


----------



## lilshaniqua (Sep 18, 2013)

Shaniqua is chewing on her doggy bed - chew chew chew. Sadie just came running into the room at a hundred miles an hour and jumped in bed now joining her.


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Prince is curled up leaning on me with his doggy teddy.
Aw that's so cute, wish i could find a job that is pet friendly, some how don't think i'll be able to find a salon that allows their nail technicians to take there chihuahua's to work with them lol 
AnnHelen do you take baby out in the snow? Prince never experienced snow before lol.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Baby os chillaxing in his bed now...almost just got in from the park...

JenniferChi: I take him out all day everyday, no matter the weather  he loves being outside..and he is so used to snow now  if it is a very rainy day, he hurrys in hihi..just goes and do his business on the neighbours lawn hihi...but that's only if it's very rainy..or thundering, or snow storm hihi..otherwise he runs like a maniac 

Aww first snow is special, remember to take a picture <3


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Will take lots of pictures  Prince doesn't like the heavy rain, he's ok if it's just spitting it doesn't bother him, but if it starts raining heavy while were on a walk he'll walk really fast to get home haha. Prince loves being outside, gets so excited when i mention walkies! Goes over to the box his harness is in, waits for me to get it out then runs to the front door lol, it's so cute.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

How are you guys???  we are relaxing at home...bedtime soon...zzz...hope everyone has had a great saturday <3 xoxo


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

We're good!! Me and Prince snuggled up in bed so cold tonight


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

We are in bed too...Baby in his sleeping bag and me under my blanket eating grapes and surfing the net


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Prince is asleep in the quilts next to me, boyfriend is hogging the tv with the playstation so I'm trying to keep myself entertained on the ipad lol  any plans for you and baby tomorrow?


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

No special plans tomorrow...just relaxing, some walks in the park and tv...sunday is my favorite tv day lol...robinson/survivor on TV3 hihi  

Aaaaand Baby needs a bath! Was at a girlfriends house today and she smokes  smells disgusting ! So he is going in his little tub tomorrow...he hates it lol...

What about you guys?


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Prince not too keen on bath time either lol  
Sunday tv in UK is rubbish, relaxing day for me and my boy.. Will probably find something to do though. Prince just been dreaming, growling then breathing really fast and a few twitchy legs lol, quite funny


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Mine is snuggled under my arm, waiting for bedtime.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie is cuddled under a blanket between my legs while I watch some trash tv. She's wearing a hoodie too. I don't know how she's so comfortable while so hot! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Chi's are such affectionate doggies  Prince is still cuddled up right next to me fast asleep, love watching him sleep.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

We just went for morning walkies...no it's time for fooodies  I always jell, FOOD IS SERVED and he comes running hihi


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

Milo is laying claim to a new heated throw that I have just bought!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

LouiseyC said:


> Milo is laying claim to a new heated throw that I have just bought!


Nice..is it a electric one? Baby got a electrical heating blanket for Christmas one year, a must have for the cold winters  he snuggles up in that when we come in from the snow 

Now we just came in from the park...he met a lot of friends...now he has just eaten and is sleeping under my blanket with me <3


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

I'm unsure on heated blankets, are they any good? 
Prince is currently eating my slipper, every time i say his name he keeps looking at me all innocently  haha aw.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes they are fantastic! Been nothing but super pleased with ours  it's just like a normal blanket...so wondeful...just plug it in and decide on heat level


----------



## deemltn (Oct 12, 2013)

Harley is eating as usual and Nala is playing with her scruffy old toy even though she has lots of new ones


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Will definitely be investing in one for these cold months. Prince is chewing on his antler, loves that thing keeps him company for hours lol


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Here's a picture


----------



## jennifer Oaks (Jul 7, 2013)

Love the picture of him, so adorable. as well as the color of the rug. Want to to see my pictures of my chi's?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Ann Helen, Can you tell more about the joint resolution? How is it working?


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Chewing away again!


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Photo's so cute!! 

Jennifer Oaks yes do share some photo's lol! 

Prince is loving my brother at the minute while he eats his chicken sandwhich haha


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Florrie's raiding the toy box....


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awwwww, Prince you break my heart <3 he is adorable! Love applehead Chis <3

Baby is sleeping...I'm watching Robinson hihi..love that show


----------



## jennifer Oaks (Jul 7, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Cute kids you have Jennifer 

Now Robinson is over...and now, over to the farm haha...I love reality shows  Baby is relaxing in the sofa with me


----------



## jennifer Oaks (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you very much.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Aw they are adorable Jennifer, really want another chi! Prince has gone for a little walk with my mum lol. I'm watching X-Factor UK hehe


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Sounds like it's tv sunday worldwide today


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

LOL that's what everybodys sundays consists of... sitting infront of the tv watching telly all day  
Prince has had a mad ten minutes, now he's asleep on my knee!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Venus is between my legs, sleeping. And Ocean is under a blanket on the floor, sleeping. It's an exciting day today LOL.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Baby is sleeping...i'm relaxing with a cup of tea...so tired!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

AnnHelen said:


> Baby is sleeping...i'm relaxing with a cup of tea...so tired!


We're doing the same! Me and Ode just got back from Starbucks to grab a tea. Now she's settling in and getting comfy on the couch. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Mine are going crazy...playing!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

We just went for a quick poo poo  it's getting so cold here in Norway now...! Baby had on his woolmix sweather..


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

mine were just barking at a cat while I was trying to talk on the phone . now that i'm off the phone , they have stopped barking but are looking out the window for more critters to bark at


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Alina's playing with my sister and I and generally going mad!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hihi that's cute  no playing here now...bedtime soon...brush teeth, clean eyes....sleepytime.......but i'm in a weird state of mind to day, so I think it will be hard to sleep tonight


----------



## fr1endly2 (Mar 1, 2013)

ROSIE is chewing a teething bone...... on the recliner like a princess...


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> Hihi that's cute  no playing here now...bedtime soon...brush teeth, clean eyes....sleepytime.......but i'm in a weird state of mind to day, so I think it will be hard to sleep tonight


Oh. Is there anything wrong?


----------



## SWHouston (Aug 23, 2013)

Navi (my F Chi) is dashing around the back yard with a toy in her mouth, with Ichabod (my Jr. M Yorkie) chasing her ! 

They have become best of Friends since Navi arrived (a rescue), and are together and playing constantly. Both my Adult (M&F) Yorkies, are somewhat indifferent about her, so, she's fitting in fairly well.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

No nothing special...just in a sad mood today, hope tomorrow will be better  night night everyone <3


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Just to update everyone, I don't currently know why Peince is doing, he's in the doggy hospital having his surgery for his luxating patella in the morning, can't bring him home till Thursday :-( will do a free later explaining all, hope everyone's ok x


----------



## HannahRiley (Oct 22, 2013)

cute thread Riley's watching tele on the sofa with my boyfriend! Coco is burying carrot sticks in the pillow cases:L


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Lol the house is so empty without Prince here  he's probably sleeping right now though.


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

Dekker is laying on my lap and Sterling is sleeping on the bed.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Prince is resting for sure....simsalabim, get well soooon Prince <3 

We just went for the night pee pees...and now Baby is warming up under his electrical heating blanket hihi..it's pooring rain her today  i'm just cruising around etsy for cute stuffies haha...what a bomb  https://www.etsy.com/no-en/shop/dorocy?ref=l2-shop-info-name


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

My babies are sleeping

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tas (Apr 28, 2013)

*Clyde's outside but Im about to bring him in so he can eat*


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

my 3 girls have a dog fight into my bed...

and the boy is lying next to my feet, chewing something that really smells disgusting


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

My Baby is relaxing in his crate right now...I*m watching the farm (reality) on the tv...and is still struggling with the family-holiday thoughts hehe


----------



## DaintyDolly (Nov 25, 2013)

Mine is at her breeders growing nice and healthy so she can finally come home with me! Can't believe how much I miss her, only met her yesterday  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awwwww puppy loooove hihi <3 BEST feeling ever <3 remember the day I got my little Baby, it was the best day of my life


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

My three are wrestling and playing and running crazy. We just took a 2 mile walk....does this happen to anyone else? I would expect them to come in and settle down, the crazies are normal for mine after a BRISK walk/run. It usually lasts for a good half hour, then they settle in. I can go longer or shorter, it doesn't make a difference!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie does that too! She will seem so tired and done on a walk and then she'll come home and attack her toys and go mental. 

Right now she's wearing a hoodie and curled up in a throw blanket. It just stopped snowing and is too cold for my girl outside. It's supposed to be between -12 and -27 all week (Celsius). Odie does not approve!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Odie does that too! She will seem so tired and done on a walk and then she'll come home and attack her toys and go mental.
> 
> Right now she's wearing a hoodie and curled up in a throw blanket. It just stopped snowing and is too cold for my girl outside. It's supposed to be between -12 and -27 all week (Celsius). Odie does not approve!


We had a warm up this week, it has been in the 40's & 50's!!! I am taking advantage of it, this weekend it is supposed to drop again. It has been too cold to get out. I'm glad I'm not the only one that has dogs go "mental" after a walk. As I'm typing this, Lily is jumping on & off of my shoulders and Raisin & Mia just ran after each other into the room, ready to go chase each other again! It must be endorphins going nuts.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

We got more snow today :-/ It's around 30F right now, and by Friday the high is supposed to be 1F. Too cold! It's supposed to be snowy all week too, so I can see dangerous roads on my way to class this week. I'm not too happy. The girls are enjoying running in it though! We just got back inside and they're warming up


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Mickey has crawled into my fuzzy bathroom and is curled up on my chest.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Pixie's chewing a deer antler and Willow is asleep in her crate. Lazy day today. It too cold out to do anything! Brrrrr!


----------



## Tas (Apr 28, 2013)

*Clyde is sleeping in his cage right now*


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Laying on a blanket waiting for me to start A Nightmare On Elm Street. My brother is awake still so...I get to wait.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

We just got up...I had a shower and lotioned up...waiting for Baby to get his *** up  he is so slow in the mornings lately  he will come and say good morning, and say he wants to go out, and when I*m dressed...he is back in his nest lol...him in a nutshell


----------



## gibbus (Nov 14, 2013)

Lilly is asleep on my mums shoulder and Lola is asleep on the bean bag. They must be tired out after chewing a shoe to pieces x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tas (Apr 28, 2013)

*Clyde is laying on the couch sleeping*


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Baby and I just got in from a little pee pee  had to run to keep warm, it is getting so cold here now !


----------



## SWHouston (Aug 23, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> it is getting so cold here now !


I expect them to start closing Schools and Roads if it drops below 40° here :coolwink:
One of the most dangerous situations is, a native South Texas Driver, on an Icey Road


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

SWHouston said:


> I expect them to start closing Schools and Roads if it drops below 40° here :coolwink:
> One of the most dangerous situations is, a native South Texas Driver, on an Icey Road


Hmmm what does that mean? Isn*t it very hot in Texas?


----------



## SWHouston (Aug 23, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> Hmmm what does that mean? Isn*t it very hot in Texas?


HA yea, that's exactly it. We're expecting a freeze here, and since it happens SO infrequently, I'm going to stock up from the Grocery Store, and say off the roads completely. These drivers who don't experience any conditions like that, are totally insane with their driving.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh hihi, yes then I understand hehe, here it is just opposite...we sometimes get a heat haha..but only for 2 months a year


----------



## Tas (Apr 28, 2013)

*Clyde is sleeping on the couch again *


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Baby just came up to me, begging to go out again...sweet mother of GOD, it's 02:20 in the middle of the night here !! Only reason I'm up is because I had a ruff day at work and can't relax jet...I am so tired of that little beast


----------



## Tas (Apr 28, 2013)

*Clyde is outside right now *


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

We just got in from a walkies in the cold weather, ai ai it's biting me in the face  hihi..
Baby is now resting on his electrical blanket in the sofa...begging to get some treats...that fecker


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

my chis are Hopefully sleeping now and not up playing/whispering


----------



## Javier'sMommy (Jan 20, 2013)

SWHouston said:


> I expect them to start closing Schools and Roads if it drops below 40° here :coolwink:
> One of the most dangerous situations is, a native South Texas Driver, on an Icey Road


I have family in Dallas & the pix of the ice storm were something. I'm in Missouri so the weather here changes in a blink but the drivers here can be STUPID! Some of the dumb ******** don't understand that 4-wheel drive doesn't work on ice so they drive like it's any other summer day. Just amazes me... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tas (Apr 28, 2013)

*Clyde is sleeping on the couch after eating and going outside *


----------



## KimmieNH (Nov 7, 2013)

Emmy is humping my hello kitty pillow. I tell her no! And she looks at me and runs. Then when I'm not looking jumps back on the bed and goes at it. Dang heat!!! It feels like it's been a year long!!!


----------



## Tas (Apr 28, 2013)

*Kimmie ~ Im sorry to hear your dog's in heat but it also sounds very funny LOL. 

Clyde is outside right now*


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Baby is in heat year around lol  

Just now he is chillaxing in his electrical blanket again...still tons of snow here  I'm having ma coffee....


----------



## Tas (Apr 28, 2013)

*I just gave Clyde a bath and now he's wrapped up in one of my zebra blankets on the couch *


----------



## KimmieNH (Nov 7, 2013)

Emmys STILL humping!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tas (Apr 28, 2013)

> Emmys STILL humping!!!!!


*
LOL

Clyde is laying on the couch but for once he's awake lol *


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Baby is currently licking my toes hihi..we sneaked into bed again after walkies and breakfast <3


----------



## Tas (Apr 28, 2013)

*Clyde is in the kitchen eating *


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

We just got in from a long, hard walkies  Baby wanted to be outside for so long, I had to pick him up and run in  I can't believe where he gets his strenght from, I was dying out there, it's so COLD !!! Now he just got his feet and belly showered, he was so muddy ! And now he is heating up in his electrical blanket again...just gave him some food too, Jesus that dog can go on forever hehe..


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Shhh, everyone is sleeping! Doesn't happen often, the puppies are like Duracell bunnies, but they are having a nap after their chicken and rabbit lunch. Peace at last.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Shhh, everyone is sleeping! Doesn't happen often, the puppies are like Duracell bunnies, but they are having a nap after their chicken and rabbit lunch. Peace at last.


Hahaha! I'm laughing very quietly, so I won't wake the puppies. lol At the moment Lulu is in her spot under Jake's highchair waiting for him to drop one of his snacks, so she can snatch it up. Hehe I have to be sure his snacks are good for her too. Lu is smart enough to keep a good distance though for when he throws a toy. Haha


----------



## Tas (Apr 28, 2013)

*Clyde is sleeping on the couch, Im hoping he'll wake up before I have to leave so I can feed him before I leave but if not then he can eat at 2 even though he should of ate earlier this morning but sometimes things dont work out the way you want them too. *


----------

